# Comment avoir une connection wifi hors de portée d'une box?



## Barney Stinson (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour, hier j'ai commandé un des nouveaux macbook pro et j'ai une petite question quant à comment avoir de la wifi (ou un port ethernet) hors de la portée d'une box.
Plus précisément:
Ma neufbox est au fond de mon salon et de ma chambre je capte très mal la wifi (avec mon Ipod touch), je voudrais donc: 
-soit augmenter la portée de ma neufbox afin de la capter de ma chambre. 
-ou bien, créer un nouveau point d'accès wifi en branchant quelque chose sur une prise de ma chambre. 

Pour la deuxième possibilité (ce qui serait le mieux pour avoir une bonne connection), j'ai vu les prises airports et la timecapsule mais je ne pense pas que ce soit ce dont j'ai besoin (si j'ai bien compris).

En résumer: j'aimerais savoir que faut il que j'achète pour avoir un point d'accès wifi dans ma chambre, son prix (et/ou le nom de certains modèles), et comment il s'installe.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour, plusieurs solutions:

Soit CPL (courant porteur)  pur:
Un port eth de la box sur un boîtier CPL. 
L'autre boîtier CPL dans la chambre, et le mac en eth sur le boîtier CPL, mais il y a du fil dans la chambre.
Rien à configurer au niveau des boîtiers; Que du branchement

Soit solution CPL hybride (courant porteur + wifi):
http://www.devolo.fr/consumer/77_dla...ns_3.html?l=fr
Box sur boîtier CPL en eth dans le salon
Boîtier CPL Hybride dans la chambre (ou près de la chambre)
Le mac se connectera en wifi sur l' hybride.
Attention à la norme wifi 802.11x(il faut quelle soit commune entre le carte airport du mac et le boîtier)
Rien à configurer au niveau des boîtiers; que du branchement

Soit un répéteur wifi tt bête. 802.11b ou 11g dans l'exemple ci-dessous:
http://www.dlink.fr/cs/Satellite?c=Product...-FR/DLWrapper
Pas de configuration du répéteur, mais il faudrait pouvoir l'essayer (incompatibilité possible entre la box et le répéteur) avant de l'acheter...

Soit la Capsule je crois (à vérifier) qu'on peut la configurer en répéteur wifi (à vérifier), mais la capsule que pour ça, ça fait riche
Configuration capsule.


----------



## Barney Stinson (27 Février 2011)

Merci beaucoup, je ne comprenais pas le fonctionnement des CPL avant cela. Je pense opter pour un CPL hybride. Mais internet sera plus rapide sur un CPL ethernet non?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------

Cela serait donc parfait : "  http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/69647...l?srcid=515&Partenaire=dealtime&CodePromo=oui   "?


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Février 2011)

En réalité, pour naviguer sur internet, c'est le débit ADSL du raccordement internet qui est primordial. Il est la plupart du temps nettement inférieur au débit possible sur votre réseau local. Donc CPL à 100Mbps ou 200Mbps, pas d'importance...

Par contre, suivant ce que vous faites sur votre réseau local (TV, sauvegardes,etc...) sans passer par internet, le choix des différents CPL (85 Mbps ou 200 Mbps) ou des normes wifi utilisées (802.11b: 11Mbps, 802.11g: 54Mbps, 802.11n: jusqu'à 300 Mbps ) peut-être important.

Si vous choisissez une solution hybride, vous aurez qqchose comme ça:


internet------------adsl BOX port eth------------eth CPL ---------------CPL wifi---------------wifi MAC

Il est à noter qu'avec la solution hybride, même si vous pouvez potentiellement faire du 200Mbps entre le2 boîtiers CPL, vous serez tjs bridé par les connexions ethernet sur les boîtiers (donc 100Mbps maximum de machine à machine).
Les 200Mbps ne sont intéressants qu'en cas de mutualisation des flux.

Certains magasins  proposent une reprise de matériel (sous 8 jours par exemple) si ça ne convient pas.
C'est tjs mieux de pouvoir essayer...


----------

